# New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Figured there would be people who lurk here might find this interesting.
I should have a set of these in the next few weeks and hope to install them by the end of October.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*

Cool


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*

very kool....before and after dyno's?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i hope that they will give you even more power then the old ones.
How much do they give @.050 vs the old ones?
I bet the lobe is more aggresive over the entire lobe


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_How much do they give @.050 vs the old ones?
I bet the lobe is more aggresive over the entire lobe

Here is the 272 chart over the 268/264 chart. Most of the change is opening the exhaust earlier.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
Here is the 272 chart over the 268/264 chart. Most of the change is opening the exhaust earlier.










So basicly the REAL difference is intake cam ramp up.
Much more aggresive








The closing of the intake and exhaust is very similar to the ones you had before.








These will work bolt on with the software you have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But will the ramp up give lots of power?
Dyno dyno dyno


----------



## redracer (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (RipCity Euros)*

where can I pick a set of these up. I understand that they are obviously a new profile from Schrick, maybe that why nobody seems to know where to get them.
Look forward to your answer!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs ([email protected])*

That's not intake opening, that's exhaust..


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (redracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redracer* »_maybe that why nobody seems to know where to get them.


Ha.. who have you been asking?









cam purchase contact info is Ron- [email protected]
He is the North American Schrick importer.


----------



## redracer (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*

thnx! Obviously i have been asking the wrong people! Now I know where to go for info in the future. Peace!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_That's not intake opening, that's exhaust.. 









What?
So its basicly just drasticly larger on the exhaust side?
Never even heard that anyone ever had a problem with the exhaust flow.
This is getting even more fun to see the final dyno







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs ([email protected])*

lets get those in. we got work to do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GeeLeye (Aug 2, 2004)

any update or news on this?? Dyno results??
I have GIAC 91oct. ecu and TT exhaust. I wonder how these cams would compliment my ride.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (GeeLeye)*

They are still in Germany. Should be in Canada the end of next week or so.. then they get shipped to the individual buyers.


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

sent you an IM.. No love for the 12V guys?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (04RSR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04RSR32* »_sent you an IM.. No love for the 12V guys? 

12v guys have been getting too much love. Its about time the 24v world gets some.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Seriously, I've owned 262s, 268s, 276s and 288s. Installed 256s, 248s, 264/260s, the little Eurospec 268s and I was in one car with Cat 272s that made less power then stock almost everywhere


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*

Is there any estimate on what kind of power increase they will have?


----------



## Sonreir (May 7, 2002)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*

I could be completely wrong, but I've heard that the 3.2L 24V has equal length runners for the intake manifold and that the compensation is built into the cams instead. Do these 272s compensate as well?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (Sonreir)*

They are in the car.. I will be firing her up tonight after work.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*

whats up with the string???


----------



## redracer (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*

Holding my breath with anticipation! BTW, i noticed in one of your pics. that you had headers on the car. Supersprint? and did they make a difference? I assume you did some head work that would beg for headers, port/polish?
Anyway, can't wait I'm turning blue


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*

In for results


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_In for results

Started it up for the first time and took it out for a spin.
Hard to hold it open around here while trying to avoid a ticket. 
Thoughts-
Felt like it pulls harder up top. I bounced it off the limiter several times effortlessly (7300) 
Upon arriving home and looking at the logs on the MAF g/s..peak power seems to be roughly 6900-7000. 
My peak power before was always 6600 on the dyno. (Schrick 268/264 cams)
That being said, based off what I can see on the logs the changes don't appear to be huge. Hard to say.. keep in mind I am looking at a log done on a decade old laptop and early vagcom cable.. the sample rate is ****ty so the data is spotty at best.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*

Do you plan on putting your car back on the dyno anytime soon?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Schrick for putting these cams out (finally)


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Do you plan on putting your car back on the dyno anytime soon?



I'm busy doing a timing belt job on a Phaeton this coming weekend but after that I should be hitting the dyno & a tune ASAP.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*

Good stuff, keep us posted (duh).


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*

hmmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (mkvtaco)*

Fun fun...


----------



## TaintedRide (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (PowerDubs)*

Bump because we are all anxious to see the results!! What kind of lift is that though, it looks like it would fit in any garage.


----------



## VR6_powered (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (TaintedRide)*

bump for my near-future mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acvr6gti (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (VR6_powered)*

waiting for results!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaintedRide (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: New Schrick 272 24v VR6 cam specs (acvr6gti)*

well....?


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Car gets tuned this weekend if you want to follow his thread its in the regular Mkivr32 section were on page 25now


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (newcreation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_Car gets tuned this weekend if you want to follow his thread its in the regular Mkivr32 section were on page 25now

Dam have a lot of reading to catch up on now.


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

VR6VDub172 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_Car gets tuned this weekend if you want to follow his thread its in the regular Mkivr32 section were on page 25now
> 
> Dam have a lot of reading to catch up on now.


i concur.


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

bumping cause I can't see it on Tapatalk


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

I am getting 272/268 installed next week. Will comment back on it. Just keep in mind mine is MKV R32 Turbo, so benefit of 272 should be more evident.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Who makes a 268 exhaust cam? To my knowledge, nobody.


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

I got set from [email protected] I am pretty sure it's ex272, in268, for MKV 3.2 that is.

Edit: packaging marked as "schrick"


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Yes, 268 intake and 272 exhaust is possible... 272in/268ex isn't.

You are the first person I've heard of running a larger duration exhaust on a 24v. Factory cams are the exact opposite.


- Josh
(yes, sent from my phone..excuse the typos)


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

Interesting...
But I know nothing to comment. Selection was made for me by Jeff @ UM. I am told it's good for my configuration 
I trust this man after driving his ECU tune.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Jeffs theory is sound. Smaller duration intake is force fed anyway. Longer exhaust to breath and spool.

Let us know the results.

I'm actually wondering how it will sound, as my car sounded different when I ran 272/272 than it does on 268/264


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

PowerDubs said:


> Jeffs theory is sound. Smaller duration intake is force fed anyway. Longer exhaust to breath and spool.
> 
> Let us know the results.
> 
> I'm actually wondering how it will sound, as my car sounded different when I ran 272/272 than it does on 268/264


 Got 268/272 up and running on boosted .:R 
Sounds the same without load and crispier / louder under heavy load. It's now more of the scream noise at high RPM.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

simple_man said:


> Got 268/272 up and running on boosted .:R
> Sounds the same without load and crispier / louder under heavy load. It's now more of the scream noise at high RPM.


 Damn I want some cams :banghead:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

Any chance these cams would fit/work in a 3.6? thx


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

PowerDubs said:


> Jeffs theory is sound. Smaller duration intake is force fed anyway. Longer exhaust to breath and spool.
> 
> Let us know the results.
> 
> I'm actually wondering how it will sound, as my car sounded different when I ran 272/272 than it does on 268/264


So i take it that a 272/268 would not be beneficial on a NA 3.2? Jsut tryna get ideas. Ill be hoenst man..the sound of the 272/272 is killin me..puts me to sleep on the highway.


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

opcorn:

Subscribed! this definitely on my list for my MKV
I was going to get 268's but 272's even better... 

Does anyone know if UM will adjust to this as it does to the 268's?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

@lex20th said:


> Does anyone know if UM will adjust to this as it does to the 268's?





Yea, it will run fine. I am currently running 280/272 since early spring. :beer:


----------

